# Wolf Eyes = quality??



## Kentuckian (Jun 14, 2007)

I am looking for an inexpensive weapon light. Another member suggested I ask here about the Wolf Eyes lights' I am thinking about this one: 

6MX-H (Cree P4 HO) Gun Model Tactical Flashlight
Wolf Eyes 6MX-H Cree’ed weapons light with pressure pad includes a unique constant on feature built into the tail cap so you can free up your fore-grip hand or opening doors or what ever. The almost flood beam pattern makes it perfect for room clearing mounted on an AR15, Tactical Shotgun or your favorite weapon!
These lights are reliable and dependable at a reasonable price with volume discounts available for purchases of 10 or more. 
 
 
Specifications: Cree HO 3.7V-6V D36 lamp assembly 

Output: 170 lumens
Voltage: 3.7V-6V 

Runtime (1x168A battery): 110 minutes with regulated output, 30 minutes with unregulated output Runtime 
[*]Runtime (2xCR123 batteries): 80 minutes with regulated output, 4 hours with unregulated output


Are these lights of good quality? I realize this is an LED in an incan forum but another member recomended I ask about the quality of Wolf Eyes lights here since they are new to the led scene.


----------



## FASTCAR (Jun 14, 2007)

I use that setup. I dont think u will find better.


----------



## Kentuckian (Jun 14, 2007)

FASTCAR said:


> I use that setup. I dont think u will find better.


How's the throw from it? I would like to have a fairly blinding light to 100' and be able to identify someone out to 200'.
Also what does this mean:80 minutes with *regulated* output, 4 hours with* unregulated* output ?


----------



## mdocod (Jun 14, 2007)

in regulation, the light is at it's brightest output holding steady, once the cells drop to a voltage that is roughly at or below the input voltage of the LED, the regulator goes into a "direct" mode and just direct drives off the cells, so it becomes a steadily dimming output thereafter.


----------



## KeeperSD (Jun 14, 2007)

WE lights are a great light, high quality, solid and at a reasonable price. 

I have a Cree HO Defender II and have posted some pics in this thread at a range of about 65 feet. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/165790







The Defender II only has a D26 bezel, hence if you are looking at the 6MX then you will achieve even more throw. You will easily light up things out to 100 feet and would think you will also achieve your 200 feet mark. 

Not sure if you have seen this thread, but it is about the exact light you are looking at, included with pics. 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/165939


----------



## Kentuckian (Jun 14, 2007)

Cool!! I was hopeing you guys would give me good news.
*mdocod: *Thanks. I believe I understand now.
*KeeperSD: *Thank you for the pic. That visual aid is what I needed(I don't know sh.. about all this stuff!).


----------



## OceanView (Jun 14, 2007)

I have WE Sniper with Cree, so I can say that the quality is excellent. However, I know jack about weapon lights, but I wanted to throw this questions out:

Would an LED be a good choice for making shoot-no-shoot decisions out to 200'? I have a hard time making out some not-so-distant objects with my 170-lumen Cree even though the amount of light illuminating them seems adequate. For long distance work, wouldn't an incan be preferable?


----------



## Glen C (Jun 14, 2007)

I agree, Wolf Eyes = quality


----------



## Kentuckian (Jun 14, 2007)

OceanView said:


> I have WE Sniper with Cree, so I can say that the quality is excellent. However, I know jack about weapon lights, but I wanted to throw this questions out:
> 
> Would an LED be a good choice for making shoot-no-shoot decisions out to 200'? I have a hard time making out some not-so-distant objects with my 170-lumen Cree even though the amount of light illuminating them seems adequate. For long distance work, wouldn't an incan be preferable?


Thank you! you have worded what I've been trying to say! I am very interested in the answers to your questions.:thumbsup:


----------



## 45/70 (Jun 14, 2007)

First, let me say I have zero experience with weapon mounted light systems. I always shoot in the daytime.  However, in my experience with similar output LED's vs. incans at a distance outdoors, I'd choose an incan. To me the incan would better answer the question, "Is that the neighbors dog, or a coyote?" or "Is that my neighbor or ?????". 90% of my light collection is LED but.....

Just my 3 cents. 

Dave


----------



## scott.cr (Jun 15, 2007)

45/70 said:


> However, in my experience with similar output LED's vs. incans at a distance outdoors, I'd choose an incan.



I heartily agree with this statement... when you're really under stress (such as deploying a weapon in the dark), LED-based lights just don't seem to illuminate as well. Perhaps it's because the spectrum of light emitted from an LED is a lot narrower than the spectrum from an incan? I can't be 100% certain, but I have fired handguns with LED and incan-based weapon-mounted lights and the incans won every time.


----------



## KeeperSD (Jun 15, 2007)

I guess it all depends on what type of firearm you are going to mount it on. I only ever use a Glock 22 and thats while i am at work, so the chances of me shooting at someone over say 20 metres is next to none, hence i think the LED would be fine. If you are looking at a rifle i guess it would be a different story. All that said, i do carry an Incan at work as i prefer the extra punch it can deliver over the LED. Incan also seem to have a better ability to illuminate when competing with other light sources eg: with street lights and shadows. 



That would make my 100th post


----------



## Norm (Jun 15, 2007)

KeeperSD said:


> That would make my 100th post


Happy 100th and :twothumbs to Wolf-Eyes quality.
Norm


----------



## Glen C (Jun 15, 2007)

Oceanview and Kentuckian, I find that many shooters prefer the WE Raider with LF EO9 380 lumen lamp. Small enough to rifle mount, bright enough with enough throw.

I also prefer an incan in many situations, mostly outside.



Congrats on the 100th post Keeper


----------



## Kentuckian (Jun 15, 2007)

Glen C said:


> Oceanview and Kentuckian, I find that many shooters prefer the WE Raider with LF EO9 380 lumen lamp. Small enough to rifle mount, bright enough with enough throw.
> 
> I also prefer an incan in many situations, mostly outside.
> 
> ...


A 200 lumen xenon for $52!!! WOW!! Please tell me more!


----------



## KeeperSD (Jun 15, 2007)

You talking about the Raider i assume? 

Here are some pictures that will give you some idea of its potential, this is the standard lamp assembly






And this is the Lumens Factory EO9






Or you can read my entire thread on a review on the Raider (with more pics) here https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1904237#post1904237


----------



## Glen C (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi Kentuckian, a standard Wolf Eyes rechargeable (or non rechargeable) with the Lumens Factory EO9 lamp. Great combo

Here is the link on Mikes site: http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/productList.aspx?uid=1-4-15


----------



## n4zov (Jun 15, 2007)

Not only is Wolf Eye quality very high, but so is the customer service you get from Pacific Tactical! In addition, be sure to let them know you are a CPF member to receive a nice discount.


----------



## Kentuckian (Jun 15, 2007)

Glen C said:


> Hi Kentuckian, a standard Wolf Eyes rechargeable (or non rechargeable) with the Lumens Factory EO9 lamp. Great combo
> 
> Here is the link on Mikes site: http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/productList.aspx?uid=1-4-15


 
What do you think about this one since it's already 300 lumens?
*Wolf Eyes M90X Rattlesnake Tactical*


----------



## JeffW (Jun 15, 2007)

I have the 6 with the 170 Cree mounted on my M4. I love the setup and have used it last week on a high risk warrant. Plenty of light for how I use it.


----------



## FlashKat (Jun 15, 2007)

This is what you should consider.
http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-20-40-87-6185
http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=76-78-86-6265


Kentuckian said:


> What do you think about this one since it's already 300 lumens?
> *Wolf Eyes M90X Rattlesnake Tactical*


----------



## Kentuckian (Jun 16, 2007)

FlashKat said:


> This is what you should consider.
> http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-20-40-87-6185
> http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=76-78-86-6265


Jeebus!!! I think maybe yeah um that might just do it! Just when I was starting to think that the recharchable M90 rattlesnake with the HO 9L 380 lumen bulb would be just right. 700 lumens!! Again. Jeebus!!!:twothumbs

Wolf Eyes Eagle-4A Focusing Tactical Flashlight 
This is another I've looked at. It's only 200 lumens but it is supposed to have a real tight spot type light.


----------



## Trumpet (Jun 30, 2007)

Would the M90X or the raider series fit in standard LaRue, Vltor, or Daniel Defense mounts? How shock proof are they?


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Jul 2, 2007)

Are the wolf eyes made in america?


----------



## Glen C (Jul 2, 2007)

No, they are made in China


----------



## FlashKat (Jul 2, 2007)

They are built very well and they are reliable. Plus there are many options from incandescent LF lamps to WE Cree lamps.


Glen C said:


> No, they are made in China


----------



## labrat (Jul 3, 2007)

n4zov said:


> Not only is Wolf Eye quality very high, but so is the customer service you get from Pacific Tactical! In addition, be sure to let them know you are a CPF member to receive a nice discount.


 
How much of a discount do you get from them?
Do you just write a message in the comments field about being a CPF member, or is there a coupon/number?

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

labrat said:


> How much of a discount do you get from them?
> Do you just write a message in the comments field about being a CPF member, or is there a coupon/number?
> 
> Thanks.


:wave:
Follow the directions in my sig-line.


----------



## Sakkath (Jul 5, 2007)

About the wolf-eyes..

I love it!! 
it's the only light I own (The 6AX with Cree) that has't failed once :twothumbs


----------

